# New Top Fin internal spray bar filters.



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I have been thinking about getting one, but I have no use for it lol. I have to many filters already, I need to off hand some of them. I like the topfin square glass replica of the aqueon evolve tanks because it comes with this filter so there is no wasted space for a useless wet dry filter, let us know how they work for you!


----------



## Mr.Betta (Jul 24, 2013)

UPDATE:

Well I'm somewhat disappointed in both of these filters. The smaller filter developed a bad rattling sound after only one hour of use. I let it run for couple of days to see if it would resolve itself but it never did so I returned it. The small filter also seems to have virtually no filter bypass which is good and is shrimp safe but the spray bar has a rather weak connection to the body of the unit and can be easily knocked off during tank maintenance. Overall I would rate this filter as slightly above average if you can find one that runs quietly and can place the spray bar in a location so it won't get bumped easily.

The larger filter system has remained quiet in operation so far but it takes up a considerable amount of space in my 29 gallon tank and would probably look unsightly to most aquarist. Also of note I took the larger filter apart to inspect the filters and bio node things and I have noted that this filter system has significant bypass due to the sponge filters not fitting tightly inside the blue-ish cartridge thing. I found small bits of plant material had made its way into the bio node chamber which I find pretty much unacceptable. I am about to return this filter as I type this post. I would not recommend the larger filter as it has to much water bypass though a custom cut sponge may help solve this problem and because of its large size.


----------



## iTnntree (Oct 11, 2013)

I was trying to find some info on this filter glade other people are posting on it now.. I bought the 10gallon one it's not bad has a small noise with the motor fan just sounds like it's a little loose, I'm not sure it might just be that way, you only hear it if your right next to the filter. I was able to cut the foam in half and put bio max on the top of the sponge, it's very customizable if you just mess around with it. The water flow is good I have it on low and it's still pretty strong, the spray bar is pretty good so far so overall I think it's great for the price


----------



## Mr.Betta (Jul 24, 2013)

I really liked the small filter too but mine was just too noisy. I know its luck of the draw sometimes when buying power filters and some are super loud while others are really quiet. I'm thinking of purchasing a new small one to see if I have better luck because I really like how compact it is and the customizable/reusable filters.


----------



## Aqua Virtue (Feb 9, 2017)

I know this is old but I was dying to put out there that I had purchased the Top Fin Internal Power Filter MF 10 with spray bar, as it's called now, and I too had an issue with it having a semi loud constant rattling noise that I just couldn't stand when trying to sleep. I was very worried that I would have to return it, which I was dreading as this little filter is the perfect flow strength for my betta's little 3g tank, strong enough yet not too strong to whisk him around (I keep the spray bar facing the back wall of the tank so it agitates the surface but doesn't create crazy flow) and I remembered one little trick I did when my Aquaclears for my 20g tank would start rattling and that is opening up the impeller section, taking out the impeller, and rubbing a little bit (emphasis on little bit) of petroleum jelly on the rod that holds the impeller. I usually use a q tip to spread it as far down the metal rod as I can making sure it's coated, then I place the impeller back on and spin it a few times, wiping up any excess that remains, if you use too much the filter won't turn on when you plug it back in, so I just take it back out and clean up a little more, but this has thus far made the Top Fin I am using back to being as silent as it was the first few hours it operated. 

(I've never had any issues with using petroleum jelly on the impeller rods before, just try to coat only the rod and don't use a ton, just make sure it's 100% pure, I've never really had a chance to try silicone lubricant, but I'm not here to get on the topic of which is better.)


----------

